# Colorado DIY Elk Unit 31 or 70



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys haven't been on here in a while but want to reach out to my fellow Michiganders for some help. First off obviously not looking for anyone secrets spots, but wondering if anyone has hunted Colorado Unit 31 or unit 70. I have spent countless hours on websites and google earth but it is hard to make a decision. We will be going 2nd rifle and plan on setting up a base camp and then hiking in to a spike camp as far as we can get from other people. I was wondering if anyone has hunted either of these units before or if you have any other units you might recommend. PMs welcome
. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

JohnBischoff said:


> Hey guys haven't been on here in a while but want to reach out to my fellow Michiganders for some help. First off obviously not looking for anyone secrets spots, but wondering if anyone has hunted Colorado Unit 31 or unit 70. I have spent countless hours on websites and google earth but it is hard to make a decision. We will be going 2nd rifle and plan on setting up a base camp and then hiking in to a spike camp as far as we can get from other people. I was wondering if anyone has hunted either of these units before or if you have any other units you might recommend. PMs welcome
> . Thanks in advance.



I have hunted 70, 71 & 711. many times, but I haven't been there since 2008, there were tons of hunters then, and I doubt if it has gotten any better, and it is hard to get away from them, if there's snow in the high country that will push the Elk down and they are decent units, without snow in the high country to push the Elk down, its real tuff hunting. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Haven't hunted either unit. 
Second season is one of the lowest success seasons, with the most pressure. 
Go over the leftover list and purchase a first season tag in a decent unit. Little less pressure and you get first crack at em! 
The leftover list was made available yesterday, and you'll have to purchase 9am mnt time August 2nd. Colorado dow website.


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks guys I will look into the leftover tags.


----------

